# ******** on Holiday



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another chapter in my eternal quest for the Loch Yates Monster, a striped bass of enormous proportions.

Today's victim was Conner Studmuffin (Of the Mongomery, Al. Studmuffins.) Conner was an admitted striper virgin, and I was hellbent on getting him hooked up. 

Seas at Yates Lake were one sixteenth to an eigth of an inch, skies were bluebird, trees were beginning to color up.

We caught a barrel full of big gizzard shad and made it to Martin Dam around threeish and began cooking down our shad. Two turbines were running and we nestled up to the edge of the whitewater and deployed a bait.

Wham! we're hooked to a good un. This was a strong fish that used the current to its advantage very well. So well, in fact that it came unbuttoned..Next bait got clobbered and after a good fight I lipped a ten pounder that we put in the striper coffin. Next bait out got hit but didn't hook up.

Then the damn siren sounded and the Mofo turbine underneath our holding area roared to life and flushed us out of our fishing spot. Carumba!

Mr. Studmuffin had given up a day of bowhunting just to go remove these fish from his bucket list. I gave up a day of rotting in my chair, eating cookies, injecting my chair cushons with vile odor, and drooling on my shirt.

We tried a spot downriver and Connor hooks another fighter that we also tossed in the coffin. We then put out a full spread and ran the Canyon, a place that produces big bites, but we only managed a spotted bass that was twice as long as the bait it hit. Coffin for him too.

Ran a stretch of water around the islands and slow trolled some gonzo shad that we hoped would scare the spotted bass. Wham! rod is bent over so hard Connor had difficulty getting it out of the holder. After a good fight, I dip up a thirteen pounder for Connor. Coffin.

Then my outboard wouldn't crank. Connor told me to grab a beer and go sit down and try not to break anything. Five minutes later, he had us fixed, But the Power Co. had shut the water off and the bite.

Outside of me hitting a rock and bending my prop, the rest of the day was about like your foot's asleep, so went screaming down the lake like godless buffoons. Vowing to come back in the quest for the Loch Yates Monster, we callled it a day.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great fish and an even better story. We may have the next Lewis Grizzard!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

great post.
awesome fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

pcola4 said:


> Great fish and an even better story. We may have the next Lewis Grizzard!


I'm taking that as high praise - thank you very much. Always interesting to come back the next day and read what I posted after I sober up.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'm jealous bro!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice stringer! Do they eat good, I've never caught one?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> Nice stringer! Do they eat good, I've never caught one?


They eat good if you take the dark meat off the fillets. Excellent on the grill, baked, or fried in small chunks.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, maybe I'll get to try them someday!??
I know ppl talked about them after fishing bass tournaments in Prattville, but they never brought them to the weigh-in because they didn't count them.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Funny story. You're an excellent writer! Great catch too.

AP


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent report! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Terrible report, as usual, with very vague details....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool story, nice fish.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

